# short Interview



## brdeca (Dec 21, 2011)

so I had an interview yesterday with AMR and it went really quickly, They told me up front that they were going to ask 10 questions and that it would take about 1/2hour, the interview was over just before the 20min mark, is this a bad thing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

brdeca said:


> so I had an interview yesterday with AMR and it went really quickly, They told me up front that they were going to ask 10 questions and that it would take about 1/2hour, the interview was over just before the 20min mark, is this a bad thing?



My interview only took about 15-20 mins. 

It could mean you didn't do too well or it could mean you did really good. Only time will tell lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think I have ever been in an interview that lasted more than 20-25 minutes...

The longer the interview the more time you have to screw it up.


----------



## Thriceknight (Dec 21, 2011)

brdeca said:


> so I had an interview yesterday with AMR and it went really quickly, They told me up front that they were going to ask 10 questions and that it would take about 1/2hour, the interview was over just before the 20min mark, is this a bad thing?



Could either way really. Where did you interview with AMR at? ? Where were they hiring for? ?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

Seriously....it's an EMT interview.  They're basically just checking to make sure you can refrain from drooling on yourself for a reasonable amount of time and that you know how to tie your own shoes (or have someone who can do it for you).  What were you expecting?


----------



## brdeca (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Seriously....it's an EMT interview.  They're basically just checking to make sure you can refrain from drooling on yourself for a reasonable amount of time and that you know how to tie your own shoes (or have someone who can do it for you).  What were you expecting?


What I was expecting was that the interview was going to last as long as they told me it would, I also expected that if I asked people here how my interview could be interpreted that I would get some helpful answers as opposed to getting insulted by an RT, but thanks anyways


----------



## brdeca (Dec 21, 2011)

Thriceknight said:


> Could either way really. Where did you interview with AMR at? ? Where were they hiring for? ?


I interviewed for AMR in Monterrey county, CA


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

*Don't overthink it.*

I've had shorter interviews for jobs as a RN and the shorter the interview the surer it seemed I was of getting the job. Are you disappointed that they didn't get out the tongs and pincers?


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Seriously....it's an EMT interview.  They're basically just checking to make sure you can refrain from drooling on yourself for a reasonable amount of time and that you know how to tie your own shoes (or have someone who can do it for you).  What were you expecting?



We humbly bow before your greatness... the OP, obviously being new, must not know that they should not interrupt your greatness with such trivial questions.

We of the servitude are so very thankful for your wisdom kind sir.


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Dec 21, 2011)

brdeca said:


> What I was expecting was that the interview was going to last as long as they told me it would, I also expected that if I asked people here how my interview could be interpreted that I would get some helpful answers as opposed to getting insulted by an RT, but thanks anyways



Don't even sweat it. You cannot expect too much more from the Air Force :rofl:

But seriously, don't worry about the interview as they are really canned questions. How confident you were in your responses may go further than the actual response verbiage. If you passed the written, and got an interview you will probably get an offer unless you are very timid, or came off "unsure".

Good luck.


----------



## firetender (Dec 21, 2011)

*Everybody*

cool your socks!

Thank you!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

brdeca said:


> What I was expecting was that the interview was going to last as long as they told me it would, I also expected that if I asked people here how my interview could be interpreted that I would get some helpful answers as opposed to getting insulted by an RT, but thanks anyways



No one was in your interview with you so how are we supposed to tell you how it went?  How do you feel you did is the question you should be asking yourself rather then hoping for a bunch of internet strangers to make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside...

It's not good practice to make waves as a newbie with more senior members, sorry to say.


----------



## 18G (Dec 21, 2011)

brdeca said:


> so I had an interview yesterday with AMR and it went really quickly, They told me up front that they were going to ask 10 questions and that it would take about 1/2hour, the interview was over just before the 20min mark, is this a bad thing?



They said it would take about a 1/2hr and it ended up being about 20mins. That to me is pretty close to the estimate given at the start of the interview. So just because it wasn't exactly 30mins doesn't mean anything.  

Most interviews don't last all that long so 20-30mins is right on I would say. 

Don't get offended by USAF45. He can be abrasive at times but honestly he does shed perspective and let's newbies know how things are in the "real world" that they have yet to discover.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

> Don't get offended by USAF45. He can be abrasive at times but honestly he does shed perspective and let's newbies know how things are in the "real world" that they have yet to discover.



Thank you 18G.  I don't think I could have said it as succinctly or as politely as you phrased it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

> Don't even sweat it. You cannot expect too much more from the Air Force



  Very true!  I realized how low the USAF's actual standards for everything but education and housing are once I got temporarily attached to an Army unit. To more accurately describe one of Air Force's 'Core Values':  "Excellence in all we do....or at least the superficial appearance thereof when someone is watching us."   You will never find someone more critical of the Air Force than I am.  I am far from one of their fans. LOL


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I've had shorter interviews for jobs as a RN and the shorter the interview the surer it seemed I was of getting the job. Are you disappointed that they didn't get out the tongs and pincers?




LMAO  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSe38dzJYkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rev.IKON (Dec 21, 2011)

The two EMS related jobs that i have interviewed and got the job were less than 10 min. the other two were 20 plus and didnt get the job.. also both of the one i got to job on were really relaxed it was more of personalizing with the interviewers and really chill. both were single interviews also and not a 3 step process. just my 2 pesos


----------



## brdeca (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not asking for anyone to tell me how I did in the interview or if I'm going to get hired, all I want to know is if it's normal for the interview to last about half as long as the estimate I was given, if you're not going to answer that or you just want to post something that makes you sound intelligent so you can feel so much better about yourself I will kindly ask you to find someone else to bother


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 21, 2011)

brdeca said:


> I'm not asking for anyone to tell me how I did in the interview or if I'm going to get hired, all I want to know is if it's normal for the interview to last about half as long as the estimate I was given, if you're not going to answer that or you just want to post something that makes you sound intelligent so you can feel so much better about yourself I will kindly ask you to find someone else to bother



Your question was answered. Yes it is normal for an EMT-B interview to be short, sweet, and to the point. I rarely would keep an EMT-B candidate in an interview for more than 10-15 minutes, there is really no need. Skills and knowledge would be tested prior to the interview. I can usually pick up on if a candidate will fit into the culture of the organization or not within a few minutes. Time will present the outcome, until then we can be assumptive of how well you did or didn't do. Good luck and have a great holiday season.


----------



## firetender (Dec 21, 2011)

From my read, I believe you got your answer; What you experienced was likely WNL -- Within Normal Limits.

That holds true with the kinds of responses you got. Though not an official policy (nor something I, personally condone -- see above), brand new posters to the site are likely to get challenged by our legion of self-designated Gatekeepers.

It's not about malice.

Welcome!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

> That holds true with the kinds of responses you got. Though not an official policy (nor something I, personally condone -- see above), brand new posters to the site are likely to get challenged by our legion of self-designated Gatekeepers.
> 
> It's not about malice.



I might be a little brash, but it's not malicious, I assure you.  Most people simply lack the ability or will to be critically self-assessing.  My goal is to force people to do so for their own benefit, that of their patients and (potential) colleagues.


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Dec 22, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Very true!  I realized how low the USAF's actual standards for everything but education and housing are once I got temporarily attached to an Army unit. To more accurately describe one of Air Force's 'Core Values':  "Excellence in all we do....or at least the superficial appearance thereof when someone is watching us."   You will never find someone more critical of the Air Force than I am.  I am far from one of their fans. LOL



Well done sir...

Not all the boys in blue are that bad. I have had the pleasure to work with and train quite a few Pararescue folks and have to say they were some of the most hardcore of any branch we trained with. 

Thanks for your service to our country, and for taking the jab.

W


----------

